# Far Cry 2 and windows 7 problem



## Cptnyr (Jan 12, 2009)

Im trying to run Far Cry 2 on Windows 7 and all i get it a black screen running in windows mode with the Audio.  Before the game boots it says it is recommended that i install service pack 1 not sure if that helps.


----------



## spearman914 (Jan 12, 2009)

Windows 7 doesn't have support for Punkbuster but Far Cry 2 needs it so u need to wait for updates or the real version of 7 to come out.


----------



## Cptnyr (Jan 12, 2009)

ahh now i wish i did a virtual install


----------



## Kursah (Jan 12, 2009)

Cptnyr said:


> Im trying to run Far Cry 2 on Windows 7 and all i get it a black screen running in windows mode with the Audio.  Before the game boots it says it is recommended that i install service pack 1 not sure if that helps.



I have yet to try this game yet...been busy with L4D and FFoW. But have you tried Vista compatability mode and running as admin? What driver version you running? Have you updated your directX? I had to update it to run World in Conflict.

I'll give it a shot when I get home...the map editor worked fine in x86 but I've since switched to x64 on my 7 install.


----------



## Cptnyr (Jan 12, 2009)

Kursah said:


> I have yet to try this game yet...been busy with L4D and FFoW. But have you tried Vista compatability mode and running as admin? What driver version you running? Have you updated your directX? I had to update it to run World in Conflict.
> 
> I'll give it a shot when I get home...the map editor worked fine in x86 but I've since switched to x64 on my 7 install.




I didnt know there was a vista compatablility mode. 

I reformatted to vista so i hope i dont find out i could have done it somehow.  I need to learn how to run 2 Os's


----------



## Josh22 (Jan 20, 2009)

I was having the exact same problem. This was the fix = control panel>programs and features>Turn windows features on or off>unclick Table PC.  Everything works great now.

oh and i didnt run it in vista compabilty mode, just selected to run as administrator


----------



## cardio (Feb 5, 2009)

Josh22 said:


> I was having the exact same problem. This was the fix = control panel>programs and features>Turn windows features on or off>unclick Table PC.  Everything works great now.
> 
> oh and i didnt run it in vista compabilty mode, just selected to run as administrator



There is no such thing as "Table PC" you must mean "Tablet PC".  Turning this off will not work either.

You can run Far Cry 2 by doing the following.

Go to the location of the original .exe icon of the program. (You can turn on "show file extensions" if you are not sure which one this is) 

Right click on the icon and go to properties.

Click the compatibility tab

Select "Vista" as the compatibility mode

Right click on the program icon and "run as Administrator"

It will start to load the program and a dialog box will come up with the "update to SP1 warning".  Just click it closed and wait about a minute and the program will execute and run without a problem.

The same proceedure will run the Far Cry 2 Benchmark application located in the same folder as the Far Cry 2 icon.  

You cannot use a shortcut in the Windows 7 game folder or a desktop shortcut to do this.  You must find the folder that contains the original program.  For some reason, Windows 7 does not always show the UBISOFT folder in Windows Explorer.  Do a search for Far Cry 2 to find it.  This works 100% of the time if you do it exactly.  Cheers!


----------



## Josh22 (Feb 5, 2009)

Wow Cardio, I'm sorry I forgot to put that "t" in....honestly I really am very sorry 

Anyway most people including my self had tried what you said to the T (lol) and have come up with nothing, on the other hand many people have found that the suggestion I made has worked very well.



control panel>programs and features>Turn windows features on or off>unclick Tablet PC -

The forgotten t fixed as requested by Cardio.  This works 100% of the time if you do it exactly. Cheers!


----------



## raptori (Feb 5, 2009)

why playing or even trying games on windows 7 if you gonna lose some fps and with the same picture quality of windows vista and the same thing between (XP-Vista) ....  still XP is the winner.


----------



## Whilhelm (Feb 5, 2009)

I couldn't get the game running either. I installed the patch for Far Cry 2 and now it works just fine. Also punk buster works without any problems with windows 7 on my machine.


----------



## theshane0314 (Apr 15, 2009)

*farcry 2 multiplayer windows 7*

i have never had a problem starting farcry2 on windows 7. my only problem is that when i try to play online it will not download custom maps. if anyone has any info please contact me. one of my friends and i are having the same exact problem. so any info will help us both. thank you.


----------



## Madwand (Jun 25, 2009)

cardio said:


> You can run Far Cry 2 by doing the following.
> 
> Go to the location of the original .exe icon of the program. (You can turn on "show file extensions" if you are not sure which one this is)
> 
> ...


Isn't this the same file as this:


> Right click on the program icon and "run as Administrator"
> 
> It will start to load the program and a dialog box will come up with the "update to SP1 warning".  Just click it closed and wait about a minute and the program will execute and run without a problem.
> 
> ...



I followed those instructions.  It does not work.


----------

